# How to separate aquasoil from powder aquasoil??



## Daniel (2 Jan 2014)

So I've started doing some hardscaping tonight and in te chaos some on the Amazonia powder that was on top has been mixed in with the larger normal aquasoil, is there any way you guys separate substrates? I tried a normal sieve but it only let's through the really fine grains and not the rest of the powder. I know they should be fine mixed up but it would be nice if I could separate them somehow...


----------



## FishBeast (2 Jan 2014)

Have you tried using fly screen. That stuff you put over your windows to keep bugs out? The substrate would have to be dry of course.


----------



## Daniel (2 Jan 2014)

That's a good idea, I hadn't thought of that stuff. Can you get that sort of thing in your local Wickes/B&Q or is an online jobby?


----------



## FishBeast (2 Jan 2014)

any hardware store will have it, you can buy it made out of thin wire if you need something with a bit of strength to it.


----------



## Yo-han (2 Jan 2014)

Or stainless steel mess. I made some sieves when I was working in a candy factory from mess with a wooden frame. You can get it in all kind of sizes.


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Jan 2014)

I use stainless bonsai sieves for mine as they have 3 different gradings.


----------



## Daniel (3 Jan 2014)

These are all great ideas, thanks guys. I did find a sieve in a cook shop today the wasn't such a fine grade and was in the sale at £2!! So I thought what the heck, but unfortunately it is still too fine, it only lets through the really small grains of the powder.



stuworrall said:


> I use stainless bonsai sieves for mine as they have 3 different gradings


 
There happens to be a bonsai specialist department at a garden centre near me so I may go check it out in the morning. Stu, did you find any particular grade mesh worked well? I'd imagine 4mm is too large, perhaps a 3 or 2mm would suit?


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jan 2014)

Think I used the two smallest ones last time and graded into 3 sizes


----------



## Ady34 (8 Jan 2014)

Garden riddle is what you are looking for. I got one from B&Q last year and it too had 3 different grade meshes  about £12 if i remember correctly.


----------



## Daniel (8 Jan 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Garden riddle is what you are looking for. I got one from B&Q last year and it too had 3 different grade meshes about £12 if i remember correctly.


 
Darn it! I went to B&Q tonight to get bits for the ADA style cabinet I'm building and didn't read your message until after  I managed to get a slightly larger mesh size cooking sieve in a sale today for £1.50. It has separated the finer grains pretty well so I may just stick with that now. Thanks for the all the ideas guys. Just waiting on a couple of last bits to be delivered then I shall be starting my first journal. Reading everyone else's journals has been great and I can't wait to share my experiences too...


----------



## Ady34 (9 Jan 2014)

Looking forward to the journal Daniel.


----------

